# Puppy has loose stools..hookworm/parasite or food?



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

When we first got him, my puppy had hookworm and some other parasite. We've been giving him meds for the past two weeks (two and three times a day...Flagyl and something else).

Since then we've been giving him nothing but rice and chicken breast. Then last week we started to mix with puppy chicken and rice pro-plan. It went right back to being liquid poop. So we went back to the chicken/rice. During the last few days we've started to mix the pro-plan back in...again...back to liquid stools tonight...

I'm calling the vet tomorrow, but due to a fire at their facility they've been unavailable for the past week. 

I'm curious though if hookworms/parasites can have a permanent effect on a dog's digestive system? Or is it most likely the food that we're feeding him (pro-plan) that's the problem??

I just want my puppy to be healthy but I'm worried.

Any info would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You need to have the vet redo the fecal, or find another vet to do it. Puppy is firm I take it on chicken/rice? If so, then I would think it's something with the food. Either it doesn't agree with them, or you are adding it back in too quickly. This is of course, assuming your pup has no more parasites/worms (cocci, etc)


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WYou need to have the vet redo the fecal, or find another vet to do it. Puppy is firm I take it on chicken/rice? If so, then I would think it's something with the food. Either it doesn't agree with them, or you are adding it back in too quickly. This is of course, assuming your pup has no more parasites/worms (cocci, etc)


Yes, he is pretty firm with the chicken/rice. And I try to gradually introduce the pro-plan, but it's just not working. I am going to have another fecal sample tested ASAP. 

And maybe it's me being uneducated with dog food, but when I wash out his steel bowl, the bottom feels like someone lubed it with vasoline! Is pro-plan unusually greasy or is that just dog drool?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The loose stools can also be from bacterial overload. That's what my oldest struggles with now. We can get the stools firmed up and go along for a while and then suddenly we have "puddin' poop"

The "vasoline" effect is most likely dog slobber.


I know a lot of people here (myself included) are not fans of Science Diet but they do make a perscription diet that does help keep stools firm.


The problem with a puppy on rice and chicken is that it is a very unbalanced diet. (It is excellent for treating loose stools but not for the long term.) The vet should be able to give you some additional ingredients that will help maintain a firm stool & supply a more balanced nutrition.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think the grease like slim is their drool. my dogs water and food bowls get that way. i find it hard to wash out, yuck.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereThe loose stools can also be from bacterial overload. That's what my oldest struggles with now. We can get the stools firmed up and go along for a while and then suddenly we have "puddin' poop"
> 
> The "vasoline" effect is most likely dog slobber.
> 
> ...


About the diet. My fiancee and I were both worried because the puppy wasn't really gaining weight either. He looked really emaciated (could almost see his ribs) that's why we upped the introduction of the pro-plan.

I'm wondering what the solution is here? I'm glad to hear that it's most likely not from the hookworm/parasite. But still, what is usually the answer to this problem...long term..?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

As mentioned by another member, Science diet has a formula that will definitly stop the loose stools. it is canine W/D formula only available by perscription, however it should be a last resort if your pup is thin. its protein level is 15% and fiber content is 20% your dog will loose even more weight. go back to the vet for another fecal test.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

could you try to change foods if that is what you think it is?
And look into other causes with your vet, thats good you are getting another fecal

and about the long term effects...Kelso had coccidia as a pup and has a stomach of steel now ...just addressing the question you asked about long term effects..we did not have any









If I remember correctly it took awhile for the pudding poo to go away while on the Flagyl. I also found that he was reluctant to eat much while he had the coccidia. 

Hope your pup feels better soon!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I can tell you that when I had a pup on long term beef/rice diet, she did gain weight, actuall for a bit I had to cut back the amount because she was chubby.

If you pup is skinny on chicken/rice diet then it tells me one of two things; either you aren't feeding enough or the pups digestive system is being challenged in some way.

Has your pup been tested for Giardia, this would not be a fecal test which many Vets like to do but the results aren't as reliable as the blood test.

Val


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm honestly not sure what to do at this point...

I took him to the vet today...$118 later I got a bag of science diet treats (so I can start house-training/rewarding him when he pees/poops), some IAMS low-moisture prescription food, a nail trim, a flea/tick topical, a heart-worm pill, some behavior management advice, and his first shot (not sure which one right at this moment)...

Couldn't submit another stool sample because he wouldn't produce one, but I'll drop one off tomorrow...after he does...

Anyways, the doc said that I should start using this new food since the Pro-Plan Puppy Rice/Chick. was giving him horrible diarreah. Anyways, since he was on just rice and boiled chicken for the past week, she said to mix in a 1/3 cup of the rice and boiled chicken and about a cup of the IAMS 4 times a day. 

Why I'm at witts end is because he's back to diarreah again tonight...this is really getting rediculous! 

Any helpful info would me much appreciated! 

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

IMO, Adding the kibble starting at a cup at a time is WAY too fast. I would have started out with about 1/4 cup OR LESS a meal and seen how that went.

I don't temember how old your puppy is, but for a LOT of them a cup of kibble and 1/3 cup chix/rice 4 times a day would be too much food and would likely give them the runs even if they DIDN'T have something else going on with their system.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

And you don't have to submit a sample, they have little wands they can use if you don't have one due to lack of cooperation. Vet should've mentioned this.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

My pup is 9wks old. 

His poop is darker this morning, but still soft (not liquid).

I'll drop it off later.

Again, my main concern is the reason for him not having solid stool from ANY food other than plain chick./rice. I'm hoping it's just that he's sensitive to the pro-plan and not that there is some intestinal issue that is developmental or something along those lines.

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

First I'd want to know the results of that new fecal, and do a giardia/coccidosis test on it as well..

THEN I'd go from there,,if it's negative, I personally, would not add 1 cup of the new food (dry) that fast..I'd go with more like a 1/4 of a cup for a few days, see how that goes, then up to a 1/2 cup..and so on..

I've used the Iams prescription diet on my male who had massive diarhea at one point (from who knows what) and it worked REALLY fast..however, he was also on sulfasalazine(sp) tabs as well, which probably also helped..

When mine get diarhea and I take them off everything,,I do this,
buy the ground up chicken, poach it up in chicken broth, cook brown rice, add the rice and then a can of pure pumpkin to it..

IF he's skin and bones,,I'm with Val I think who said this,,it's either he's not getting enough nutrition, parasites or digestion problem is the culprit.

I would definately redo a fecal, and definately a giardia/coccidiosis test to rule those things in or out first..
diane


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd also quit changing his food around. If he does well on chicken and rice, it will be better if you dont change him to something else.


----------

